# xorg-server 1.3

## GabrieleB

heheh ... durante il down del forum emerge mi dice che vuole passare a xorg-server 1.3 e relativi sub-pacchettini. Ovviamnete non mi sono fidato a farlo senza salvagente.

Vado tranquillo o ci sono particolari precauzioni da prendere ?

Non mi sembra di aver visto upgrade-guide in giro ...

----------

## bandreabis

Io mi son fidato della mia buona sorte anche senza forum up.... nessun problema qui sopra....   :Razz: 

----------

## mambro

Nessun problema nemmeno su amd64

----------

## bandreabis

 *mambro wrote:*   

> Nessun problema nemmeno su amd64

 

OPS! Anche io sono su amd64....   :Embarassed: 

----------

## flocchini

qui invece mica tanto bene...

Intanto l'ebuild non mi segnava di riemergere input-mouse (e me ne sono accorto dall'errore all'avvio, problemi di ABI) e anche risolto questo pare fare a botte con i driver intel... Avendo poco tempo sono corso indietro subito, ma mi riprometto di provare qto prima (mi SERVE l'hotplug degli scrmi via randr :p) e stressarvi con i miei problemi  :Wink: 

----------

## federico

A parte il fatto che siete i soliti antichi, perche' io ho la versione 1.4-r1  :Smile:  l'unica cosa alla quale occorre stare attenti e' di riemergere anche i pacchettini modulari per l'input e per il video, nel mio caso ad esempio ho dovuto riemergere anche 

xf86-input-evdev

synaptics

xf86-video-i810

Dopo tutto lo scherzetto non funzionava piu' firefox compilato da me. Cercando sul forum ho scoperto che emergendo 

net-www/netscape-flash

il problema si risolve. Non so tuttavia se e' un problema relazionato a xorg o a qualcos'altro, ma ve lo dico gia' che ci sono ^_^

Federico

----------

## tno

Non vanno piu' i driver nvidia   :Crying or Very sad: 

```

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.11  USE="gtk (-multilib)" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/nvidia-settings-1.0.20070621  0 kB 

[blocks B     ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers (is blocking x11-base/xorg-server-1.4-r1)

```

----------

## GabrieleB

ok, con la radeon e' andato tutto bene.

ora che ho una versione di randr decente, chi mi spiega come funziona l'hotplug del monitor esterno ?

Ho aggiunto in xorg.conf le nuove sezioni monitor e screen. Mi devo aspettare che tutto funzioni automagicamente o c'e' qualche azione che devo fare per "accendere" il monitor esterno ? (non lo posso provare ora)

----------

## edux

 *tno wrote:*   

> Non vanno piu' i driver nvidia 

 

Già, è per via delle nuove ABI, come già successo in passato. Dovremo aspettare che nvidia rilasci i driver nuovi prima di fare l'upgrade di X.

Oppure lanciare il server con l'opzione -ignoreABI.

----------

## flocchini

 *federico wrote:*   

> A parte il fatto che siete i soliti antichi, perche' io ho la versione 1.4-r1  l'unica cosa alla quale occorre stare attenti e' di riemergere anche i pacchettini modulari per l'input e per il video, nel mio caso ad esempio ho dovuto riemergere anche 
> 
> xf86-input-evdev
> 
> synaptics
> ...

 

hai ragione, sono un idiota, l'ho preso per il solito topic di problemi sulle migrazioni... anche io sono passato a 1.4, ignorate il mio post in questo contesto sorry :p

@fede posso chiederti che scheda intel hai e che ver dei driver hai su? tnx

----------

